#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  PTP Powerbeam AC 400ISO - Ubiquiti com travas e CPU 100%

## xenyx

Ola pessoal 

Estou com um problema ja muito incomodo. Tenho um par de PowerBeam AC-400 ISO de 25 dbi



O enlace cai umas 4 a 5 vezes por día e o cpu usage e muito variavel e chega a 100% muitas vezes, cuando trava eu posso accesar e reiniciar, ai tudo volta a funcionar.

Minha torre A tem 117mts de altura (212 sobre o nivel do mar)
Torre B tem 55mts (tambem com a mesma altura mais ou menos sobre o nivel do mar.)

Frequencias no meu pais estao muito usadas e saturadas, pode ser isso? 
Aqui no paraguai nao tem regulacao sobre o uso do espectro. isso e um problema.
Eu escolhi a mais limpa no airview mais continua travando, ele recebe a conexao de mais ou menos 40 clientes.

desde ja muito obrigado pessoal

----------


## FMANDU

o travamento não deve ser por causa de interferência. As duas powerbeam travam ou é so uma.?

----------


## ronei10

Essa versão do firmware eh RC. Vc ja tentou usar a 7.1.3 eu uso essa e funciona muito bem.

----------


## ronei10

Vc quer passar quanto de banda? Esse link não ta legal em 80mhz. Tenta baixa pra 60mhz e fixa o rate em 6X 64qam. Escaneia de novo e procura o melhor canal nesta frequencia. Verifica o alinhamento AC eh muito chato pra alinha tem que ser preciso. Com isso vc vai melhorar a qualidade do seu link. Quanto ao travamento vai analisando aos poucos. Eu voltaria esse firmware que eh rc para o 7.1.3 olha os conectores cabos descobre qual o radio ta travando e troca a fonte, se nao for nada disso , considere a possibilidade de defeito do radio.

----------


## xenyx

Eu preciso 200Megas no link, e bom pessoal era assim mesmo. A trava era só no radio que eu mandei o screenshot e agora troquei a fonte por uma nova e voilá. Solucao.

O radio nao travou mais, vou tentar achar uma frequencia limpa, e muito dificil porque aqui no paraguai tem MUITOS piratinhas e ninguem controla. Ta dificil a tarefa mais vamos continuar testando outras frequencias. 

Obrigado pessoal pela ajuda! 

Abraco irmaos brasileiros

----------


## emilidani

Esta usando Nobreak em ambas pontas??

----------


## padupb

onde comprou esse radio?

----------


## chocobama

Conseguiu resolver amigo?
Estou pensando seriamente em montar um novo PTP com powerbeam 400 AC ISO. Este modelo realmente faz diferença? Isola do ruído?

----------


## lllorde007

tbm estou com o mesmo problema. ouve o momento da configuração que ela chegou a dar como falsa. dai a reiniciei e ela voltou ao normal.
ja conseguil resolver este tipo de problemas. pois neste ptp tenho um par de nano e estao se saindo muito mas estavel.

----------


## chocobama

Uma outra dúvida. Alguém esta conseguindo usar o airview destes modeloes AC? Aqui funciona quando quer. Aparentemente só o AP faz airview, mas não tenho certeza pois nem sempre funciona.

----------


## adrianotaq

Boa Tarde
Pessoal, estou enfrentando os mesmos problemas de travamento, meu enlace é pequeno 1.8 KM não sei se o problema é a distancia, mas tenho um par de power beam normal funcionando de boa.
Inventei de colocar esse enlace AC, pois ouvi falar muito bem deles, que os mesmos tem capacidade muito mais alta de trafego do que os equipamentos normais.
Gostaria de transportar 250 MB em apenas um enlace. Também não quero ter que montar uma estrutura de fibra óptica que sai bem mais caro para transportar essa pequena velocidade.

----------


## emilidani

Esta usando a fonte original do equipamento? esta com nobreak?

----------


## FMANDU

Atualizou para a ultima versão?

----------


## delubio

Kra a banda que voce quer passar e definitivamente alem da capacidade deste radio. Utilizo rocket ac que tem mais memoria 128mb e clock do processador de 720mhz (radome de 30 cm) e naum passa mais de 85mbits (sinal -49,-50) 8km modulacao em 8x (256QAM 2x2) e ruido razuável..... para sua necessidade acho (minha opiniao) para radios de 8ghz ou se quiser tentar Mimosa (mas sempre fugindo do ruido, pois com ruido alto nao adianta o radio que voce nao vai ter o resultado experado).

Obs: complementando usando rocket dish de 30db e sem olhar o uso do processamento pela interface grafica..... entrando pelo putty o mesmo com 85mbits fica com +- 70% de uso..... o problema na minha opiniao é que ele nao consegue processar todos os pacotes, se voce fizer um teste mesmo em campo so com uma coneccao em TCP voce vai ter otimos resultados mas quando colocar 400 clientes atraz deste link ele vai berrar, chorar, e pedir ..... me troca que nao aguento tantos pacotes...... Esta é minha opiniao..... se voce tem esta necessidade vai ter que partir para algo fora de ubnt e mikrotik, alguns vao falar que funciona e pode funcionar por um tempo mas com esta quantidade de banda eu com pouco conhecimento falo para voce passar para radios licenciados...... Abracos

Mais uma coisa..... pode fazer bonding...... com RBS no minimo RB3011UiAS-RM, pois senao voce vai fazer testes em udp e a cpu vai aguentar mas em tcp ela vai abrir a boca..... Desculpe-me por me alongar....

----------


## saldanhabr

[QUOTE=delubio;795949]Kra a banda que voce quer passar e definitivamente alem da capacidade deste radio. Utilizo rocket ac que tem mais memoria 128mb e clock do processador de 720mhz (radome de 30 cm) e naum passa mais de 85mbits (sinal -49,-50) 8km modulacao em 8x (256QAM 2x2) e ruido razuável.....


sacanagem ....

tenho 2 power beam m5 400 esta passando 85 megas em uma distancia de 2,5km em 30mhz...

comprei 2 powerbeam ac 400 , passava tranquilamente 140 megas em 30mhz....
só que é o mesmo problema que o cara disse no comeco.. ela trava...
ja postei no forum oficial da ubiquiti o pessoal nao sabia mais oque dizer...estava tudo perfeito.
como nada é perfeito comprei mais 2 par de powerbeam ac 400 pensando que alguma antena estava com problema...
ai que cai do cavalo, os problemas continuou mesma coisa... baixei pra 10mhz 20 mhz subi pra 50 60mhz... nao adianta...
o radio fica 1 dia todo ligado , no outro dia trava...e o interessante que o radio continua pingando normal, ele nao desliga nada.. so tem q tirar o lan e ligar novo. troquei fonte giga nao adiantou .....

remunindo voltou para o paraguai as 4 antenas , para ver se consigo trocar...
como preciso passar 180 megas para 1 torre. vou comprar 1 par de mimosa lite..
pois nao sei qual outra antena AC ubiquiti poderia resolver meu problema...
estava pensando em ROCKET AC , porem para distancia é tao pqeuena q nao conpensa. mas agora dizer que so passa 85 megas kkkk olha ai nas suas antenas se esta ativado a porta GIGALAN, pois pode estar em apenas 100

----------


## fhayashi

Também tenho esses problemas, não tão frequentes, acho que uma vez a cada 15 dias.

Pior que é sempre a station que trava. O AP segue no ar, ou seja, preciso ir até o ponto de retransmissão só para reiniciar. Já pensei em inverter a configuração, deixar como ap o destino e station na matriz.

----------


## FMANDU

.

----------


## fhayashi

Já uso a AirOS 8

----------


## saldanhabr

Powerbeam ac tem problema de software so pode risos

----------


## fhayashi

Galera,

faz umas 2 semanas que mudei a instalação no local onde tenho a antena problemática. Aparentemente pararam os travamentos. Basicamente, o que mudei aqui foi o seguinte. Troquei os RJ45 por furukawa e os cabos estão passando por eletroduto metálico até a antena, praticamente zero de exposição do cabo.

Já choveu bastante aqui e não teve BO.

----------


## Brendon

Depois de atualizar estabilizou? Tô pensando em por um par desse aqui.

----------


## saldanhabr

aquele lote veio com problema. foi trocado e nunca mais deu problema!!! 
ja tenho mais de 8 link com essa antena !

TOP pode colocar vai gostar.

----------


## jclaudiols

> aquele lote veio com problema. foi trocado e nunca mais deu problema!!! 
> ja tenho mais de 8 link com essa antena !
> 
> TOP pode colocar vai gostar.


Qual versão do firmware você está usando?

----------


## Brendon

> aquele lote veio com problema. foi trocado e nunca mais deu problema!!! ja tenho mais de 8 link com essa antena !TOP pode colocar vai gostar.


Tá conseguindo quantos mb? meu medo e a quantidade de clientes pendurados e berrar por causa dos pps.

----------

